# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  точка доступа из пк с windows XP

## freesmart

Доброго времени суток вам. Ситуация следующая - есть комп с сетевой картой и WiFi карточкой. LAN смотрит в инет. как можно раздавать этот инет на ноут через WIFI чтобы не городить вторую сетевуху в комп? для Win7 нашел решение а на ХР не могу(

----------


## Vickhan

Можно воспользоваться этими статьями: http://wisedec.ru/2009/01/24/wifi-dvux-kompyuterov.html и http://www.microdom.by/olddata/artic.../wifiadhoc.htm Или погуглить на тему "Соединение двух компьютеров по Wi-Fi напрямую"

----------


## tom0rrow

Честно говоря, сам хотел бы ответь получить! Данная ситуация тоже интересует!

----------


## sheeva

Добрый день.
Пошел по линкам - страницы не отображаются.
Можно попросить какую-нибудь информацию по подключению TP-LINK TL-WN851N (http://market.yandex.ua/model-spec.x...608&hid=723087) в качестве маршрутизатора или ретранслятора из LAN в Wifi?
Спасибо.
Пардон, если некорректно.[COLOR="Silver"]

Забыл добавить - на машие WinXP

----------


## portableman

Есть прога Connectify (если правильно написал) - для этих целей.

----------

